# Pictures of a Cape cobra, Naja Nivea



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope you like the pics.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

That looks like the twin of ours.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice, just some pointers though (no offence intended)
Either the cage is too small, or there is not enough place to hide. If these two problems are solved, the nose rub will stop.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*coby*



mad martin said:


> Very nice, just some pointers though (no offence intended)
> Either the cage is too small, or there is not enough place to hide. If these two problems are solved, the nose rub will stop.


Worth mentioning the nose rub mate. 

I asked DavidR about my FWC the other week and I've had it a year or so now. All good.

pretty sure Piriya's hide is sizeable enough as I've seen it in his vid. Prob just getting used to its environment perhaps? Or may even be previous nose rub to this new home.

I am very interested in how things go with this snakey.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

The hide may be big enough, but there may not be enough places to hide. The Karoo scrub is a lot of succulents and shrubs and grasses, giving the snake a place to hide every few feet. When they do attempt to cross an area, like an open road, they do it at a pace that needs to be seen to be believed.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

The nose rub was present when I unpacked her. It's appearance will improve.
The enclosure is 4ft x 2ft x 1.5ft
As for hiding spaces, I have only a large cave for now, Will slowly add more items but nothing that will cause obstructions when removing her. As simple as possible for now, I'll be adding some plants tonight. 
Cheers for the heads up Martin.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

mad martin said:


> The hide may be big enough, but there may not be enough places to hide. The Karoo scrub is a lot of succulents and shrubs and grasses, giving the snake a place to hide every few feet. When they do attempt to cross an area, like an open road, they do it at a pace that needs to be seen to be believed.


Adding plants is a great idea, it'll look really cool too.

:2thumb:


----------



## smify (Jan 20, 2010)

thats a beautifull lookin snake you have there....!


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats a crackin snake pal.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

love it!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Beautiful. Can't wait til the day I can consider something like this.


----------



## reptile ni (Nov 24, 2009)

this snake had a very bad attitude when it was younger the nose rub is due to headbutting the glass when i was working around the viv.
it has been settling down well for the past year so the nose should heal up nicely rob


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

It will indeed, I can imagine a bit of foulness alright, she's still got a wee bit of it left. She's very nice and interesting to work with, a joy honestly, mostly I find her very calm and secluded under the plants and cave. 
She's very inquisitive with tools in the enclosure and goes her own way after a few tongue flicks, spends her time in her cave when I'm working about. 
And definitely an eager feeder.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

If an African cobra doesn't want to eat, its sick. Period


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

mad martin said:


> If an African cobra doesn't want to eat, its sick. Period


Haha or it has eaten too much!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

mad martin said:


> If an African cobra doesn't want to eat, its sick. Period


LOL

Thats what my Hubby said!

xXx


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

:mf_dribble: simply beautiful


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

stunningly dangerous


----------

